# Belmont Lake



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't believe this is my first time fishing this lake since i live in Wheeling.
I pass it every week on the way to Seneca. 
My son (who lives in Columbus) is camping there this week and invited me up for some fishing.
WOW is all I can say...what a beautiful lake...and so bassy looking too.

We were unable to hook up with even the dinks I hear so much about. spinnerbaits, crankbaits, worms, lizards, jigs and drop shotting. Then some top waters....nothing.
I'm sure some nice ones lurk in this lake, just wasn't at the right place at the right time.
Looking forward to some night fishing next month maybe for some bass and or Kitties.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

yeah its a tough lake... i'm not convinced that there are as many bass in the lake as advertised, although I'm sure it has it's fair share...I've had good trips my last two times out there


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

kickinbass said:


> yeah its a tough lake... i'm not convinced that there are as many bass in the lake as advertised, although I'm sure it has it's fair share...I've had good trips my last two times out there


I'll be hittin' Belmont again soon. And yes there are lots and lots of small ones to be caught here. I think that's the problem with this lake. There are too many small under-developed bass in this lake. If I don't hook-up with a bass over 2-pounds on my next fish-camping trip, I may not go back for a few years.
I'm sure there are some biggun's in this lake. But they're few and far between.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

If there are a ton of small bass in here I havent seen the evidence.. Monroe Lake for example, you can go and expect to catch 8-12 bass in the 9-10 inch range about everytime out where at belmont lake I normally catch 2-5 a trip with better than 75% being over 12 inches.. so I also am certain there are nice bass in here as in my last two trips I lost one around 4 lbs at the boat and landed a 16 and 18 inch bass... and no my lure selection is not geared towards larger fish and I have geared my tackle towards catchin the smaller ones to no avail.. but this is just my experience here and I'm sure everyones is different.. I havent been out much anywhere lately but might make it out there tomorrow evening


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Kickinbass,
Let me know how you do on your next trip. I may be on another fish camp there in the next week or two.

Thanks,


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's a decent one from Belmont Lake caught yesterday. For the last few days they've been hittin' the ole' JignPig and drop-shot. I've only been catchin' an average of three bass per outing. But most of them have been in the 12 to 15-inch slot lenght, with only a few overs and a few unders. No takers/bass want anything to do with my crankbaits lately.

I lost a giant yesterday deep down in a laydown. She took my JignPig straight down, then when I pulled, she came straight up and out of the water and spit it.

The water is a little high & muddy. And with tomorrows rain, I would expect more of the same.

Hey kickinbass... Look me up at Barkcamp. I'm camped there for the next week or so, only coming home to do chores every now & then.


----------

